# House selling - Traditional estate agents v other option



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,

Just in the process of trying to sell my property. It's on with 3 separate agents but not a great deal of interest at present. Although I appreciate it's tough times out there, has anybody had any dealings with these online companies that offer a quick sale.
Just doing some research at the moment, but any info and experiences people may have had would be welcome.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Put simply, quick sale = significantly lower than market value price.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

What area are you in? Things are still shifting fairly well in the South East, ours was on the Market for around 10 days before it sold - the one we bought had been on for less than 12 hours - ours was with a traditional agent, but also on Rightmove, Prime Location etc etc - fee wise ours was 1.75% through a single agent...

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31538284.html?premiumA=true


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Put simply, quick sale = significantly lower than market value price.


It certainly looks that way. I want to sell my property but don't want to give it away


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

NickP said:


> What area are you in? Things are still shifting fairly well in the South East, ours was on the Market for around 10 days before it sold - the one we bought had been on for less than 12 hours - ours was with a traditional agent, but also on Rightmove, Prime Location etc etc - fee wise ours was 1.75% through a single agent...
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31538284.html?premiumA=true


I'm in Billericay, Essex. I'm in a small mews so there's no traffic going past the property and only residents parking out the front which is probably a reason for the lack of viewings. Very quiet area so I'm trying to think of other ideas to get it noticed.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

If your on right-move and your not selling then it sounds like your asking for more money than anyone else wants to pay.

Put it up at the right price and it will get snapped up as people know with low prices now is the best time to move if you can


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

stuart5760 said:


> I'm in Billericay, Essex. I'm in a small mews so there's no traffic going past the property and only residents parking out the front which is probably a reason for the lack of viewings. Very quiet area so I'm trying to think of other ideas to get it noticed.


We're down a private road with only 8 houses, so get no passing traffic whatsoever - I would have thought Billericay would have been a fairly buoyant Market with it's proximity to London for commuting etc...have you already found somewhere you're looking to buy?


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

NickP said:


> We're down a private road with only 8 houses, so get no passing traffic whatsoever - I would have thought Billericay would have been a fairly buoyant Market with it's proximity to London for commuting etc...have you already found somewhere you're looking to buy?


That's what I would've thought. It's a nice and tidy estate where houses seem to be sold quite quickly. At the moment I don't live there, but have tenants in the house which obviously helps out with regards to an income, and I already live somewhere else so that's not a problem. In theory I could just leave things ticking over but having a chunk of money which I have some investment ideas means that selling now would be better.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> If your on right-move and your not selling then it sounds like your asking for more money than anyone else wants to pay.
> 
> Put it up at the right price and it will get snapped up as people know with low prices now is the best time to move if you can


TBH I think I've got mine up for a fair price. A similar property to mine without a driveway and access to the rear and garden was up for a similar price and I've been slightly reducing mine. I'm tempted to take a bigger reduction to see if that creates anymore interest, but don't want to give it away and regret it after.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you know what the other house actually went for? 

Just remember that while you might knock a bit off yours you can do the same to the one up the chain.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

stuart5760 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just in the process of trying to sell my property. It's on with 3 separate agents but not a great deal of interest at present. Although I appreciate it's tough times out there, has anybody had any dealings with these online companies that offer a quick sale.
> Just doing some research at the moment, but any info and experiences people may have had would be welcome.
> ...


had a call from an online company,they offer 75% of the value,:buffer:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Do you know what the other house actually went for?
> 
> Just remember that while you might knock a bit off yours you can do the same to the one up the chain.


I'm not quite sure about the other property. Will do a bit of research today looking at nearby properties to see if mine is realistic. Like I said, I'm living somewhere at the moment so any money I make from selling this property will just be funds to invest outside the property market. Just signed up with another agent too. They're the closest to the house so hopefully will get more interest from local people and people who are looking to move in to that area


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

tones61 said:


> had a call from an online company,they offer 75% of the value,:buffer:


Ouch, looking at some of their sites, 75 - 80% seems to be the norm. Looks like sticking with an agent will be the way to go. Accepting a 75% offer would wipe out my original deposit  
However, for some people who really need a sale, I guess it does work


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

If you go on the direct.gov website, you can find out property last sale date, how much and council tax banding. :thumb:


----------



## domaincabinets (Sep 6, 2011)

stuart5760 said:


> It certainly looks that way. I want to sell my property but don't want to give it away


 Hello
Seems so attached with your property .Why dont u held property on rent?
It will keep u in touch with your property.

Thanx


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> If you go on the direct.gov website, you can find out property last sale date, how much and council tax banding. :thumb:


Just doing some research on that site now. Similar properties although slightly smaller are say 5k less when sold. I'm guessing I could drop the price and see if that has any effect.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

domaincabinets said:


> Hello
> Seems so attached with your property .Why dont u held property on rent?
> It will keep u in touch with your property.
> 
> Thanx


I've got the property rented out at the moment but feel I'm really wanting to sell in order to move on with life


----------

